# Went to ferret rescue tonight!



## TheresaW (11 July 2013)

After losing one of our ferrets earlier this week and having Mark left on his own, we took him to a rescue centre tonight to see if he would like a new friend.  Despite my reservations about not wanting to keep ferrets forever, and getting caught in a cycle, we are bringing 2 new boys home next week. 

They are both older boys, around the same age as Mark, and will be called Sandy and Pip.  Sandy is a big boy, a lovely golden colour, and Pip is a polecat, same as our Spencer was.  Pip is a bit smaller, and was in a bad way when the rescue got him.  He has a bit of a gammy leg and has had a few operations, but Mark was happily running around with them, playing and snuffling, and I think they will all be very happy together.  OH is planning on making a new bigger pen, and wants to get a couple of younger ones later on.

I think I am stuck with ferrets for a long time to come.


----------



## WelshRuby (13 July 2013)

Yay, you've been bitten by the ferret bug!!
So glad you're getting some more friends for Mark - pleeeeeeeeeeease would you post some piccies when they come home?


----------



## misterjinglejay (14 July 2013)

I miss my polies - had two a good few years ago. They were amazing little animals - so funny, and clever!


----------



## twiggy2 (14 July 2013)

we have 4, and where i work used to be involve with essex ferret welfare, 3 of our four are rescues, but not via efw, I am trying to sort out getting a bigger enclosure sorted for our guys at mo. all the commercial stuff is so expensive and usually poor quality-am shopping round to see if i can get something made that is bigger and better quality for a reasonable price.

have fun with them it is great to have a little group of them


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 July 2013)

I'm sorry that you've lost Spencer, TheresaW, but glad that Mark found two new friends at the rescue centre. 



twiggy2 said:



			we have 4, and where i work used to be involve with essex ferret welfare, 3 of our four are rescues, but not via efw, I am trying to sort out getting a bigger enclosure sorted for our guys at mo. all the commercial stuff is so expensive and usually poor quality-am shopping round to see if i can get something made that is bigger and better quality for a reasonable price.

have fun with them it is great to have a little group of them
		
Click to expand...

I've seen a photo of an Eurasian Marbled Polecat, and I couldn't resist sharing it:






I know that you said that you're shopping around for a bigger enclosure for your ferrets (and you didn't say if it was for indoors or outdoors), but in case you would also consider some Do It Yourself, some ideas for indoors; 

Two wardrobes turned into ferret cage:






Apparently his wife wanted a ferret, and then her OH built this:






The frame to a wall greenhouse have been used to make a ferret cage:






I don't think this corner cage is finished, but it looks interesting:






I've seen that you can build enclosures with these things (http://www.displaysense.co.uk/Wire-panel-355mm-square.html), either at the height as in the following photo, but I've also seen photos somewhere, where someone had used them to make a play pen that covered a big part of the floor, but I can't find that photo:






I know the following aren't enclosures, but I couldn't resist posting them either (sorry, I'm suffering from very low self-control tonight 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 );
Ferret tunnels high up on the walls/below the ceiling:






A ferret tunnel that leads from one floor to another:






A part of a play room for ferrets:






I also found a photo of a play tunnel "system" that to me seems to be a little bit too much, but if I was a ferret, I'm sure I would enjoy it, however the image is too big so I'm only posting the link (I can only see one ferret, can anyone else spot any more ferrets?)
http://i.imgur.com/QHEz7.jpg


Outdoor enclosures (not only homemade):






























Outdoor play pen:






Ferret tunnel from a house to an outdoor play pen:











The outdoor play pen, that the tunnel above leads to, from inside during the construction:






Ferrets having fun in their outdoor enclosure video:
[youtube]wKVPau4_u6Q[/youtube]


----------



## micki (15 July 2013)

Finnishlapphund that  Eurasian Marbled Polecat is stunning. I love all those set ups that you have put on.
TheresaW glad you have managed to find some friends for your boy. I quess you are going to be having ferretsfor a very long time .
I started with 2 and i have 4 now, did have 5 but lost one a few weeks ago . I have had ferrets for about 11 years now and i can't imagine life without them.
Please post some photos when you get them home .


----------



## TheresaW (21 July 2013)

The Eurasion Marbled Polecat is beautiful!

Here are the new boys. Sorry pic is a bit blurry, they wouldn't keep still.  The one on the left is now called Oscar, and the one on the right is called Ray. (Ray was my friends idea and she wouldn't budge).  You can just see Mark in the background.


----------



## WelshRuby (21 July 2013)

Congrats on your new boys'! They're beautiful - please give them a cuddle from me!


----------



## TheresaW (21 July 2013)

Thank you, and I will do


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 July 2013)

They're so cute, I hope Mark, and you, have lots of fun with them.


----------



## TheresaW (21 July 2013)

Thank you. Here's another one of them having a snooze in the garden today.


----------



## Django Pony (21 July 2013)

They are adorable! I'd love to have ferrets!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 July 2013)

TheresaW said:



			Thank you. Here's another one of them having a snooze in the garden today.






Click to expand...

Aw! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Definitely looks like they've already bonded.


----------

